# The harness blues



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can not find a harness for Cici that I am fully satisfied with and feel comfortable her wearing :\. At least not in the local pet supply stores or boutiques, and I'm afraid of purchasing online a harness because I can't "feel" the material, elasticity, and try it on Cici to see how it fits.

So I'm wondering if I can get some recommendations from SMers:chili:, what harnesses are your fluffs currently wearing for walks, or which ones have you gotten them that you like, and what online store was that? (I think it will be easier finding a harness online, so I will just take your word for it's description instead of feeling it myselfB)).

The main problem is Cici likes to pull a lot. Well, when she's just walking with mommy she walks next to me like a little princess, but if I take her to the park or if someone else is walking with us, she gets excited and just wants to run & I can't keep up so she pulls. 

I would LOVE to find a cute harness that attaches at the front/chest because maybe it will help with her training, but all I've found is the plain ugly ones that look uncomfortable from petsmart:smpullhair:. But any recommendations for a harness that attaches on the back like most is also welcome:chili:


She currently wears a pink flower harness from "Simply Wag", and it's ok, but I feel like I need to find better:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have several harnesses, but for a fluff that pulls, these are the ones I recommend: Soft Leather Choke-Free Harness

and Puppia Soft Dog Harness. Both of these are great, though for my two I think I do lean toward the Puppia ones more. There are numerous other styles for Puppia, so check those out too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I really like the buddy belt Buddy Belts, Buddy Belt Harness, Leather Dog Harness for my kids when walking, they can't get out of them and doesn't go near the throat so no worry about the throat/neck getting hurt if they pull.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I really like the buddy belt Buddy Belts, Buddy Belt Harness, Leather Dog Harness for my kids when walking, they can't get out of them and doesn't go near the throat so no worry about the throat/neck getting hurt if they pull.


Is there a difference between the buddy belt styles? like "fancy edition" or "special edition" or does that just have to do with the colors and decoration?




What's the difference between the buddy belt and the Buttery Soft Leather Choke Free Harness from GW Little, that Jackie mentioned?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

BellaNotte said:


> Is there a difference between the buddy belt styles? like "fancy edition" or "special edition" or does that just have to do with the colors and decoration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the fancy and special edition, i think different colors and the way the leather is, some metallic and alligator leather look.

I don't know what the difference is between the buddy belt and the leather choke free harness since i've only used the buddy belts. Hopefully some others will chime in.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> I really like the buddy belt Buddy Belts, Buddy Belt Harness, Leather Dog Harness for my kids when walking, they can't get out of them and doesn't go near the throat so no worry about the throat/neck getting hurt if they pull.





BellaNotte said:


> Is there a difference between the buddy belt styles? like "fancy edition" or "special edition" or does that just have to do with the colors and decoration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love my Buddy Belts! I would never buy anything else for Bailey now.

"Special", "Fancy", etc. just refer to the different collections. I personally love the "special" collection. The textures are unique. I've got Dogzilla and Lagoon which are like a crocodile pattern. "Sterling" is just amazing, buttery soft and the perfect neutral. I have a couple "regular" colors, too.

I watch for sales to add to my collection. Buddy Belts are expensive, but they last a lifetime.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I absolutely love my Buddy Belts! I would never buy anything else for Bailey now.
> 
> "Special", "Fancy", etc. just refer to the different collections. I personally love the "special" collection. The textures are unique. I've got Dogzilla and Lagoon which are like a crocodile pattern. "Sterling" is just amazing, buttery soft and the perfect neutral. I have a couple "regular" colors, too.
> 
> I watch for sales to add to my collection. Buddy Belts are expensive, but they last a lifetime.


Thanks Marj, i couldn't figure out how to word it. I love the Dogzilla and Lagoon and Riley also has the Bamboo. The "Fairy Dust" is so soft and beautiful, i love the metallic pink/purple. With 5 fur kids, we have quite a collection of colors love them all! Oh Lord...i shouldn't have looked...they now have a purple python color and it's really pretty, i have a thing for purple. :blush:

I watch for sales on Buddy Belts, Buddy Belt Harness, Leather Dog Harness if you sign up on their page you'll get emails when they have sales.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Fairy Dust, too! Too bad I don't have a girl!

I just love how secure they are.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

So the buddy belt isn''t uncomfortable for the dog right? Like it's not just thin strips of stiff leather that would make it hurt or uncomfortable after a while? It sounds great so far, and I love the wide collection of colors! I'm just paranoid and I always imagined leather to be uncomfortable, but only because of the really hard leather collars my local pet store carries.

And are all the different colors same in overall texture or are some softer than others?

Sorry for so many questions!

Thank you


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with the buddy belts and a breaking in period, i do find the "Special Edition" and the "Fancy" to be super soft.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh and also about the sizing chart...










Cici's chest girth is currently about 13.5 or 14 inches (I'm horrible at measuring and get slight variations every time!) Would she be a size 3 or 3.5? Does weight have anything to do with it? Because the weight for a size 3.5 would be totally off for her, she currently weighs 6.6lbs I don't know if she will continue growing (she's 7.5 months) i'm scared to get a size too small or too big:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I haven't had a problem with the buddy belts and a breaking in period, i do find the "Special Edition" and the "Fancy" to be super soft.


I'm loving Candy Apple from the fancy edition right now!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I really liked a harness that I got from Tickled Pink. The owner used to be a member here (can't remember her name right now) and makes harnesses that are lined with satin to lessen matting. I have one in a Burberry material that's adorable. You can also contact her on her site for personalized help as to sizing and materials. Very cute things. Tickled Pink Boutique


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I really liked a harness that I got from Tickled Pink. The owner used to be a member here (can't remember her name right now) and makes harnesses that are lined with satin to lessen matting. I have one in a Burberry material that's adorable. You can also contact her on her site for personalized help as to sizing and materials. Very cute things. Tickled Pink Boutique


Have you tried any with the customized option of adding the D ring on the front?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

BellaNotte said:


> I'm loving Candy Apple from the fancy edition right now!


I think a size 3 would be fine for Cici and it'll still fit her when she grows. I just looked at the Candy Apple and that is really pretty. 



Snowbody said:


> I really liked a harness that I got from Tickled Pink. The owner used to be a member here (can't remember her name right now) and makes harnesses that are lined with satin to lessen matting. I have one in a Burberry material that's adorable. You can also contact her on her site for personalized help as to sizing and materials. Very cute things. Tickled Pink Boutique



Sue i have had several of the step in harnesses from Angelyn and Riley and Noelle were always able to get out of them no matter how tight i made them. Noelle is a little houdini any way and manages to get out of everything, xpens and crates are what comes to mind but she can't get out of her buddy belt.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I think a size 3 would be fine for Cici and it'll still fit her when she grows. I just looked at the Candy Apple and that is really pretty.


K thanks . 
Do you use the buddy belt harness liners with it? Buddy Belt Dog Harness Liner Accessories


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also love the step-in harnesses from Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique. Angelyn made London a custom one with special ribbon I picked out (with rainbows on it) and the quality is wonderful. She's had it for several years. The benefit is that they are somewhat adjustable, so they are perfect for in between sizes...London always seemed to be in between sizes on everything. I love having a one-of-a-kind design for London!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like all mentioned  I have the Puppia for both girls, very pink and girly, use them in the spring. The both have buddy belts, for the summer. Lola at 8lbs is in the 3.5 size. I don't use a liner for the ones I have, they are a very soft leather, but some of them aren't so soft. One I have had all along is the Dog in the closet denim one from our dear Crystal. It is a nice thick denim and very strong. I use it all winter for Lola. Don't think there is one small enough for Penny. Something like this, The Kissimmee Harness Vest


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I just saw the Candy Apple! I am in love! :wub::wub::wub:

Bailey really needs this for the Christmas season! Now we have to find somewhere it is on sale!

To answer your question, I didn't bother with the liners. I find the Buddy Belts to be very soft. The more they wear them, the softer they are. They do stretch a bit as they soften so if your Malt is between sizes, I would go with the smaller size.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My favorite ate the Susan Lanci step ins, I like the selection at gwlittle


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I think a size 3 would be fine for Cici and it'll still fit her when she grows. I just looked at the Candy Apple and that is really pretty.
> 
> 
> Sue i have had several of the step in harnesses from Angelyn and Riley and Noelle were always able to get out of them no matter how tight i made them. Noelle is a little houdini any way and manages to get out of everything, xpens and crates are what comes to mind but she can't get out of her buddy belt.


Wow, I've never had that problem with Tyler. I guess he's really not a puller at all and he doesn't try to get out of any of his harnesses or vests. The only pulling done is when he decides he doesn't want to walk and I pull him. :HistericalSmiley: Actually I don't pull him. I often will pick him up as it's often when he's tired. The harness I have fits him very snugly, since I adjusted it that way and there doesn't seem to be any way to escape it the way I have it. I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh honestly, I buy inexpensive peto and petsmart harnesses for them until they are through growing. After about a year old I invest in something really nice. I just don't think it's worth it before then, they grow too fast!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Several people have recommended Scrappy Pet harnesses to me as an alternative to Buddy Belts. They are less expensive and they claim they are softer/more comfortable than Buddy Belts. I haven't tried them, though.

Scrappy Pets Recycled Dog Lead


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I used cheaper step ins until mine were both full grown. Just didn't want to get something expensive and then hope they would still fit into it.

Grace wore a little step in harness made of mesh... she went through 2 - XXS, XS before getting to an age where I feel comfortable buying her "adult" harness.

Both mine wear Ruff Wear Web Master harnesses.

Kind of "heavy duty" compared to the ones people suggest here LOL They are not "pretty" harnesses....

But they are GREAT for pullers, dogs who escape harnesses, or for frequent walkers.

It works well for picking them up quickly (if a big dog or other danger suddenly comes by) and provides full support when you do pick them up - so I don't worry about Gussy's back or anything when I do have to lift him.

Gus has had his for 2 years, it still looks new. They are great quality.

Grace is the smallest size they have.... which is why I had to wait. She still needs to grow a bit more, but will at 1 year so I'm not worried.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I used cheaper step ins until mine were both full grown. Just didn't want to get something expensive and then hope they would still fit into it.
> 
> Grace wore a little step in harness made of mesh... she went through 2 - XXS, XS before getting to an age where I feel comfortable buying her "adult" harness.
> 
> ...


Then do Malts stop growing at 1 year? Because Cici is 7 months and 24 days old today, and she weighs almost 7lbs, I thought she would be done growing by now :w00t: 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My personal favorite harness for both of my dogs is the Tinkie Harness by Susan Lanci. They sell them at a number of places, but I know GW Little carries the full line.

www.gwlittle.com


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

They hit their full size at 12-18 months.... Grace has not grown in ages.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I've ordered harnesses from Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique and I also have a harness from Susan Lanci. They're both great! 

If you're worried about Cici slipping out, I would just send Angelyn a message to double check which size you should buy or see if she can make a custom one. Her harnesses are adjustable which I love. Susan Lanci ones are one size and if Lola doesn't get groomed on time, the Susan Lanci one does get a little tight because of all the fur lol.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the Puppia Harnesses -- but mostly a love, Love, LOVE the Susan Lanci Harnesses. Susan Lanci's harnesses are made from suede and are just wonderful.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> OMG! I just saw the Candy Apple! I am in love! :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Bailey really needs this for the Christmas season! Now we have to find somewhere it is on sale!


Marj i'll let you know about the Candy Apple buddy belt when i get it. I had a problem with the Green Apple buddy belt not opening and i contacted buddy belt about it and apparently the leather on the Green Apple is thicker so they won't be carrying anymore (they talked about using a different buckle though), which is a shame because i really wanted the Green Apple, so they are sending me the Candy Apple (i asked if i could have that color) buddy belt and matching leash in place of the Green Apple, i'm just thankful that i didn't have to cut it off Kelly. So i have to say that their Customer Service is excellent!



angelgirl599 said:


> I've ordered harnesses from Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique and I also have a harness from Susan Lanci. They're both great!
> 
> If you're worried about Cici slipping out, I would just send Angelyn a message to double check which size you should buy or see if she can make a custom one. Her harnesses are adjustable which I love. Susan Lanci ones are one size and if Lola doesn't get groomed on time, the Susan Lanci one does get a little tight because of all the fur lol.


 
I really do love the ones from Angelyn at Tickled Pink, but, unfortunately i have 2 that can get out of pretty much any harness no matter how much i make sure that it is adjusted as tight as it can be. The other 3 aren't escape artists like Noelle and Riley. :w00t: I have never tried the Susan Lanci harnesses though, they do look really though.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> Marj i'll let you know about the Candy Apple buddy belt when i get it. I had a problem with the Green Apple buddy belt not opening and i contacted buddy belt about it and apparently the leather on the Green Apple is thicker so they won't be carrying anymore (they talked about using a different buckle though), which is a shame because i really wanted the Green Apple, so they are sending me the Candy Apple (i asked if i could have that color) buddy belt and matching leash in place of the Green Apple, i'm just thankful that i didn't have to cut it off Kelly. So i have to say that their Customer Service is excellent!


What a shame about the green apple. It was one of the new colors this Spring, too.

Did you order directly from Buddy Belts? I can find the color on their website, but it isn't an option for ordering yet.

I hate to pay the Canadian shipping, but Funny Fur's US shipping is almost as bad.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> What a shame about the green apple. It was one of the new colors this Spring, too.
> 
> Did you order directly from Buddy Belts? I hate to pay the Canadian shipping, but Funny Fur's US shipping is almost as bad.


I had actually ordered from Funny Fur when a vendor was ordering and offering 40% off and so the shipping wasn't awful. I had contacted Buddy Belts directly about the Green Apple buddy belt and the problem i had. I even took it to HH so that Laura could try it on Jasper to see if he needed a smaller size and we couldn't get it undone, luckily i had brought another Buddy Belt same size but different color with me. So even though i didn't order directly from Buddy Belt, they are taking care of it. I really love the Green Apple, hopefully in the future they'll have one similar in a color. When Steve from Buddy Belt said that the Green Apple is no longer in stock and even if they were he was worried that i would have the same problem so i asked about the Candy Apple color.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I love Buddy Belts too. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I like having multiple harnesses for different occasions  These are the ones I have and I like all of them. If I had to pick just one- I'd pick the car harness since it doubles as a regular harness and doesn't cause mats. BUT, it's not the cutest :blush: I like the buddy belts too... nevermind- I just like them all B) The Susan Lanci ones are really nice and very girly too. Hope this helps!

Easy Rider Sport- Crash-safety tested (does not mat Obi's hair)- this harness is great! I use it in the car and on walks.
Sport Easy Rider Dog Car Harnesses

















Puppia step-in Harness (does NOT go over the head; dog just steps in; it clips in the back and also has a velcro in the back- seems very secure)- this one is very easy to use.









classic puppia-style (this kind goes *over* the head and has one clip in the back- some maltese are known to wiggle their arm through the neck hole; Obi isn't a big puller so I haven't noticed any problems)









Buddy Belt in red- very soft leather! (adjusted to wear outside of his sweater):


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Does the buddy belts cause any matting? I just realized that I think the matting problem i'm currently having with Cici on a daily basis might also be influenced by her harness. I'm definitely leaning towards Buddy Belts though  I'm soo in love with the candy apple red:wub:. You all have been so helpful


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I like having multiple harnesses for different occasions  These are the ones I have and I like all of them. If I had to pick just one- I'd pick the car harness since it doubles as a regular harness and doesn't cause mats. BUT, it's not the cutest :blush: I like the buddy belts too... nevermind- I just like them all B) The Susan Lanci ones are really nice and very girly too. Hope this helps!
> 
> Easy Rider Sport- Crash-safety tested (does not mat Obi's hair)- this harness is great! I use it in the car and on walks.
> Sport Easy Rider Dog Car Harnesses
> ...


I got so distracted with Obi's good looks, that I just focused on him in the pictures, I had to go back and look at them again to look at the harnesses LOL. He makes them all look good B). & I love that the buddy belt can be worn over clothing, when i tried to put her current harness over a dress or shirt, it would just look akward:blush:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm loving this one too.. too bad it's retired  Does anyone know if it's sold anywhere still?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> Does the buddy belts cause any matting? I just realized that I think the matting problem i'm currently having with Cici on a daily basis might also be influenced by her harness. I'm definitely leaning towards Buddy Belts though  I'm soo in love with the candy apple red:wub:. You all have been so helpful


I think the Candy Apple red will look great on Cici :wub: I also love the green one (I think Edith (Johita)'s Aolani rocks that one nicely!).

I think any harness worn for an extended amount of time can cause matting but it is a lot less with the buddy belt. I think a few pups who are in the town/country cuts or have shorter hair don't experience any matting with the buddy belt. Obi's chest hair is longer but the tangling from the buddy belt is pretty minimal- easily brushed out.



BellaNotte said:


> I got so distracted with Obi's good looks, that I just focused on him in the pictures, I had to go back and look at them again to look at the harnesses LOL. He makes them all look good B). & I love that the buddy belt can be worn over clothing, when i tried to put her current harness over a dress or shirt, it would just look akward:blush:


LOL  I totally know what you mean about the awkward harness/shirt combo- certain harnesses worn over clothing definitely look as if they are wearing underwear outside of their clothes :HistericalSmiley: :blink:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

BellaNotte said:


> I'm loving this one too.. too bad it's retired  Does anyone know if it's sold anywhere still?



Do you know what that color is, if so you could google the color and buddy belt another option is to contact Buddy Belt directly and they may be able to find the color for you, there was a certain color i was looking for and they were able to locate one for me even though it had been retired. Here's the link to contact them. Buddy Belts Contact Us i really like their customer service and had called them today about the replacement and to find out if had been shipped so i could add another item if it hadn't shipped, unfortunately i can't remember his name but he was super helpful and not all business which i liked.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Do you know what that color is, if so you could google the color and buddy belt another option is to contact Buddy Belt directly and they may be able to find the color for you, there was a certain color i was looking for and they were able to locate one for me even though it had been retired. Here's the link to contact them. Buddy Belts Contact Us i really like their customer service and had called them today about the replacement and to find out if had been shipped so i could add another item if it hadn't shipped, unfortunately i can't remember his name but he was super helpful and not all business which i liked.


It's called blue leopard and I tried doing a google search and didn't find any websites that sell it . But thanks I will contact them to ask! I didn't know if they could help me find a retired one . If not I'll just stick to Candy Apple, it's pretty darn cute too!


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

BellaNotte said:


> It's called blue leopard and I tried doing a google search and didn't find any websites that sell it . But thanks I will contact them to ask! I didn't know if they could help me find a retired one . If not I'll just stick to Candy Apple, it's pretty darn cute too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


Hi Nora, i found a site Leather Dog Harness (Blue Leopard) | Luxury Pet Boutique that has it in stock and here's the link for a matching leash Leather Dog Lead (Blue Leopard) | Luxury Pet Boutique I saw that the leash is all leather and really expensive, i know Marj bought a longer (since the 4 foot wasn't long enough for her) black nylon leash from Petsmart or Petco since the leads that her and i bought for our BB are leather and black nylon therefore alot less than the leather matching lead. I'll keep looking to see if i can find it cheaper and a matching nylon leather leash to go with it.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I usually use puppia harnesses on Milo but one of my other dogs got out of hers on a walk a few years ago but that's typical of her - she figured out how to open her crate too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nora, you might also call the company or post on their Facebook page to see if they could track one down for you. I remember this Spring someone was looking for a particular color and they posted their request on the Facebook page. They were able to find one for her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Orla said:


> I usually use puppia harnesses on Milo but one of my other dogs got out of hers on a walk a few years ago but that's typical of her - she figured out how to open her crate too.


That's Noelle too, she can open her crate and scale a 4 foot ex-pen and she can get out of almost any harness except the BB and Riley just gets out of harnesses except the BB but doesn't get out of his crate or ex-pen.



Ladysmom said:


> Nora, you might also call the company or post on their Facebook page to see if they could track one down for you. I remember this Spring someone was looking for a particular color and they posted their request on the Facebook page. They were able to find one for her.



The Customer Service at BB is wonderful and if you do post of their FB page they will get back to you. I did that when i was looking for a certain harness in a particular size and they found me one. When i talked to CS yesterday the gentlemen remembered me wanting a particular harness and was so nice, even when i had a million questions he answered them and wasn't put off like some CS representatives can be.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Hi Nora, i found a site Leather Dog Harness (Blue Leopard) | Luxury Pet Boutique that has it in stock and here's the link for a matching leash Leather Dog Lead (Blue Leopard) | Luxury Pet Boutique I saw that the leash is all leather and really expensive, i know Marj bought a longer (since the 4 foot wasn't long enough for her) black nylon leash from Petsmart or Petco since the leads that her and i bought for our BB are leather and black nylon therefore alot less than the leather matching lead. I'll keep looking to see if i can find it cheaper and a matching nylon leather leash to go with it.


WOW you found it :w00t: Thank you :chili:



Orla said:


> I usually use puppia harnesses on Milo but one of my other dogs got out of hers on a walk a few years ago but that's typical of her - she figured out how to open her crate too.


Do you feel like if your fluff pulls while in the puppia harness, that it puts too much pressure on their throat/chest? Idk, I feel like it's very close to the soft neck area and I'm worried with Cici's pulling that it just makes her arousal level higher or might hurt her. I know my sister uses that one on her Yorkie, but he doesn't really pull, he's kind of chill. 




Ladysmom said:


> Nora, you might also call the company or post on their Facebook page to see if they could track one down for you. I remember this Spring someone was looking for a particular color and they posted their request on the Facebook page. They were able to find one for her.


I will make sure to give them a call today, so I could also ask about the sizing and just make sure I get the right one


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> That's Noelle too, she can open her crate and scale a 4 foot ex-pen and she can get out of almost any harness except the BB and Riley just gets out of harnesses except the BB but doesn't get out of his crate or ex-pen.


That sounds like Bailey! He's been able to get out of his pens since he was four months old. He likes his soft pen at night so he doesn't try to get out then, but if I am too slow to unzip it in the morning he just tips it over.

He knocks down gates with ease, too. :smpullhair:

I bought him several Hip Doggie step in harnesses, but he got out of them. He can't get out of Buddy Belts, though!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> That sounds like Bailey! He's been able to get out of his pens since he was four months old. He likes his soft pen at night so he doesn't try to get out then, but if I am too slow to unzip it in the morning he just tips it over.
> 
> He knocks down gates with ease, too. :smpullhair:
> 
> I bought him several Hip Doggie step in harnesses, but he got out of them. He can't get out of Buddy Belts, though!



I swear one day Noelle is going to give me a heart attack! One day in her crate before i knew she could break out...she broke out the others too...at least she was being considerate! :HistericalSmiley: With the soft sided pen i have to make sure the top is zippered on or she jumps on it until it collapses and gets out and i have to zip tie the zippers together so she doesn't unzip it, thank goodness she doesn't try and rip through the mesh. :smpullhair: I've never seen anything like her. :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

BellaNotte said:


> WOW you found it :w00t: Thank you :chili:
> 
> Your welcome Nora.
> 
> ...



Let me know how you like their customer service and i'm anxious to hear what size they suggest. I really think that you'll love the BB for Cici.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

BellaNotte said:


> Do you feel like if your fluff pulls while in the puppia harness, that it puts too much pressure on their throat/chest? Idk, I feel like it's very close to the soft neck area and I'm worried with Cici's pulling that it just makes her arousal level higher or might hurt her. I know my sister uses that one on her Yorkie, but he doesn't really pull, he's kind of chill.


Milo doesn't usually pull but I've never had any issues with it putting too much pressure on his neck/chest.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mysugarbears said:


> I swear one day Noelle is going to give me a heart attack! One day in her crate before i knew she could break out...she broke out the others too...at least she was being considerate! :HistericalSmiley: With the soft sided pen i have to make sure the top is zippered on or she jumps on it until it collapses and gets out and i have to zip tie the zippers together so she doesn't unzip it, thank goodness she doesn't try and rip through the mesh. :smpullhair: I've never seen anything like her. :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


Thank goodness Bailey loves his soft sided pen. I call it his "man cave" and he loves to go in it. 

I never zip the top, though, or he just acts likes it's a Bounce House. LOL! 

Thank heavens he has never tried to unzip the zipper. I only zip it at night, though. I could never leave him in it unsupervised. he does the same thing, pulls the panels to collapse it.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

BellaNotte said:


> I can not find a harness for Cici that I am fully satisfied with and feel comfortable her wearing :\. At least not in the local pet supply stores or boutiques, and I'm afraid of purchasing online a harness because I can't "feel" the material, elasticity, and try it on Cici to see how it fits.
> 
> So I'm wondering if I can get some recommendations from SMers:chili:, what harnesses are your fluffs currently wearing for walks, or which ones have you gotten them that you like, and what online store was that? (I think it will be easier finding a harness online, so I will just take your word for it's description instead of feeling it myselfB)).
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking as I was thinking of asking everyone this very same question. We went out today looking for a harness and just couldn't find anything that look cute and was comfortable!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just can't get through the line for BB  I've kept calling and calling, I don't know if they're closed or the line is busy. I also sent them a message. I'm just so impatient! The more I think about it the more I feel like she's probably going to be a 3.5, I measured her again & IDK if i'm measuring wrong, but now she's almost 14.5" on her chest :w00t:. 

And I can't decide where to purchase the buddy belt from now...:smilie_tischkante:. I found a retailer that's 1.5 hours from me, but the smallest size they have for candy apple is 4. 

I think the online store that's winning for now is the new york dog shop, because it has free shipping and the cheapest so far...

Anyone know of any other site that has good prices on buddy belts currently or that has a promo code?:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Holly'sMom said:


> Thanks for asking as I was thinking of asking everyone this very same question. We went out today looking for a harness and just couldn't find anything that look cute and was comfortable!


We have some tough jobs as Maltese mommies!:HistericalSmiley:. But we just want the best for our babies... and It's frustrating not being able to find something of good quality, and that looks cute, at local stores, everything (well at least at my local pet store) looks so uncomfortable:blink:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yikes!! After reading so much about the Buddy Belt here, I decided I really want to get one for Bailey...until I found out his size costs $75. Geez...may need to hold off on that for a while.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Yikes!! After reading so much about the Buddy Belt here, I decided I really want to get one for Bailey...until I found out his size costs $75. Geez...may need to hold off on that for a while.


Wow and I thought $59 was a lot! Well it still is too me, but $75 beats it:w00t:. At least it will be something that will last our fluffs quite a while..I keep reading reviews of how long they last and it's my only consolation:HistericalSmiley: and knowing that it's comfortable and cute:innocent:. Well, no more clothes & shoes for mommy.. or eating out:blink:

At The New York dog shop ( Buddy Belt Leather Dog Harnesses - Shop Online! ) It's free shipping on orders of $50 or more, and so far that's the cheapest I've found because other online stores charge shipping on top of the $59 for me.
There are also some on Ebay and Amazon, but I don't know how original they are


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey&Me said:


> Yikes!! After reading so much about the Buddy Belt here, I decided I really want to get one for Bailey...until I found out his size costs $75. Geez...may need to hold off on that for a while.


They had a big sale last April or May - 50% off! That's when I stocked up. I don't know if this will be an annual thing, but I am holding out just in case.

Bailey wears a 4 so his size is expensive, too. I just ordered the faux black croc harness from Scrappy Pets so I will let everyone know how it compares. I know quite a few people who swear by them and prefer them to Buddy Belts. They are supposedly much softer and the front strap is in two pieces so they are more flexible. They are also much cheaper.

Scrappy Pets Recycled Dog Harness


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

BellaNotte said:


> I just can't get through the line for BB  I've kept calling and calling, I don't know if they're closed or the line is busy. I also sent them a message. I'm just so impatient! The more I think about it the more I feel like she's probably going to be a 3.5, I measured her again & IDK if i'm measuring wrong, but now she's almost 14.5" on her chest :w00t:.
> 
> And I can't decide where to purchase the buddy belt from now...:smilie_tischkante:. I found a retailer that's 1.5 hours from me, but the smallest size they have for candy apple is 4.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry your having such a hard time getting through to them , i honestly don't know why, i was able to get right through to them yesterday, i called around 5pm CST. 

It would be nice if there was a retailer close to you so you could at least try the BB on and see what size she needed and if they didn't have the color you wanted in the right size you could order online.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> They had a big sale last April or May - 50% off! That's when I stocked up. I don't know if this will be an annual thing, but I am holding out just in case.
> 
> Bailey wears a 4 so his size is expensive, too. I just ordered the faux black croc harness from Scrappy Pets so I will let everyone know how it compares. I know quite a few people who swear by them and prefer them to Buddy Belts. They are supposedly much softer and the front strap is in two pieces so they are more flexible. They are also much cheaper.
> 
> Scrappy Pets Recycled Dog Harness


Thanks Marj! I'll watch out for sales. 

Let us know how you like the Scrappy Pets harness.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> They had a big sale last April or May - 50% off! That's when I stocked up. I don't know if this will be an annual thing, but I am holding out just in case.
> 
> Bailey wears a 4 so his size is expensive, too. I just ordered the faux black croc harness from Scrappy Pets so I will let everyone know how it compares. I know quite a few people who swear by them and prefer them to Buddy Belts. They are supposedly much softer and the front strap is in two pieces so they are more flexible. They are also much cheaper.
> 
> Scrappy Pets Recycled Dog Harness


I hope they have a sale soon, maybe for Halloween:w00thopefully I can wait that long!).

Oh please let us know how the Scrappy Pets harness works out for you .

How much does Bailey weigh? Maybe I could compare Cici's weight to see if 3.5 would be good for her. I'm actually thinking between sizes 3-4:smilie_tischkante:. Although 3 might be a little tight.. but 3.5 would work if she didn't grow any more.



mysugarbears said:


> I'm sorry your having such a hard time getting through to them , i honestly don't know why, i was able to get right through to them yesterday, i called around 5pm CST.
> 
> It would be nice if there was a retailer close to you so you could at least try the BB on and see what size she needed and if they didn't have the color you wanted in the right size you could order online.


Hm, maybe I just need to keep insisting, or hopefully they reply to the e-mail soon. I will try to see if I can make the drive to that store that has the BB, it's unfortunate they're closed on Sundays or I would have gone this Sunday


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Ask crystal for help. She is on this forum and has a dog boutique. She got me a cool harness for Tyson from hip doggie that was about $30. Linda


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

BellaNotte said:


> I just can't get through the line for BB  I've kept calling and calling, I don't know if they're closed or the line is busy. I also sent them a message. I'm just so impatient! The more I think about it the more I feel like she's probably going to be a 3.5, I measured her again & IDK if i'm measuring wrong, but now she's almost 14.5" on her chest :w00t:.
> 
> And I can't decide where to purchase the buddy belt from now...:smilie_tischkante:. I found a retailer that's 1.5 hours from me, but the smallest size they have for candy apple is 4.
> 
> ...


My Lola takes a 3.5, she is 8lbs and neck 9.5" and Chest 15" this size is perfect for her. Fits comfortably with no sweater, but still fits nicely with enough room wearing a thickish sweater.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaNotte said:


> I hope they have a sale soon, maybe for Halloween:w00thopefully I can wait that long!).
> 
> Oh please let us know how the Scrappy Pets harness works out for you .
> 
> ...


Bailey is a BIG boy with a 16" chest. :w00t: I put the Buddy Belts over his clothes, too. Size 4 buckles right in the middle over clothes. 

Don't go by Cici's weight, but by her chest measurement. Like any leather, they do "give" a little with wear as they soften. The size chart is pretty accurate IMO.

How old is Cici now? Bailey filled out 1" in his chest after his first birthday.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> My Lola takes a 3.5, she is 8lbs and neck 9.5" and Chest 15" this size is perfect for her. Fits comfortably with no sweater, but still fits nicely with enough room wearing a thickish sweater.


Wow maybe that would fit Cici perfectly then  



Ladysmom said:


> Bailey is a BIG boy with a 16" chest. :w00t: I put the Buddy Belts over his clothes, too. Size 4 buckles right in the middle over clothes.
> 
> Don't go by Cici's weight, but by her chest measurement. Like any leather, they do "give" a little with wear as they soften. The size chart is pretty accurate IMO.
> 
> How old is Cici now? Bailey filled out 1" in his chest after his first birthday.


I got confused with the measurements and weight on the side of the BB chart table:blink: so I thought maybe there was some connection:blush:

Cici will be 8 months in a few days. I feel like she grew so fast, lost all her baby teeth quick, and gained weight consistently, that I personally feel like she's done or almost done growing, but I really don't know, and my BF thinks she's still going to grow some more so that just confuses me some more:blink:

She weighs a little over 7lbs, and her chest is 14.4" (loose with two fingers fitting), her length is 10".


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think if I were you I would get the size 4. The reason being, winter is coming so you can use thick sweaters for the next few months which would fill out any excess, then likely by the spring Cici will have grown into it without a sweater. Unless she is fully grown. I don't think that is likely though. . The 3.5 would be perfect now, but my Lola certainly kept growing until past a year.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaNotte said:


> Wow maybe that would fit Cici perfectly then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Maltese continue to grow through their whole first year and many fill out after their first birthday. Bailey's chest grew a whole inch after his first birthday. :w00t:

A 3.5 would probably be a good size for Bella, but you could wait until her first birthday to have a better idea of her adult size. You don't want the harness to be too loose and they do stretch as they are broken in.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I love Fairy Dust, too! Too bad I don't have a girl!
> 
> I just love how secure they are.


don't feel bad. just get the fairy dust and let your little pup be a gay dog! 

my best friend (who is gay) has decided to "take arthur under his wing" and arthur wears little bows now that uncle yao buys!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Good news is a local pet boutique is going to start carrying buddy harnesses! They don't get them until a little before thanksgiving though, but that's a good thing because it will force me to be patient and see if Cici keeps growing xD. I'm so excited about this, because I then will be able to try them on her and really be confident about purchasing a certain size and color :chili: I also want to thank all of you for your great advice  


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

BellaNotte said:


> Good news is a local pet boutique is going to start carrying buddy harnesses! They don't get them until a little before thanksgiving though, but that's a good thing because it will force me to be patient and see if Cici keeps growing xD. I'm so excited about this, because I then will be able to try them on her and really be confident about purchasing a certain size and color :chili: I also want to thank all of you for your great advice
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋



Nora, that's great news and i love the fact that you'll be able to try it on Cici first to see what size she'll need. :chili::chili: :chili: Let us know what color you decide on.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That's great, nice you have a bit of time too. I am also lucky, I have a store that carries them in a 5 min walk from my condo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaNotte said:


> Good news is a local pet boutique is going to start carrying buddy harnesses! They don't get them until a little before thanksgiving though, but that's a good thing because it will force me to be patient and see if Cici keeps growing xD. I'm so excited about this, because I then will be able to try them on her and really be confident about purchasing a certain size and color :chili: I also want to thank all of you for your great advice
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------

